# Hero Class Saves and Attack Bonus



## Malacoda (Jul 31, 2002)

On page 37 of FCtF it says...

"The Hero class itself gains no base attack bonus advancement, no saving throw advancement, and limited hit points."

Yet on page 12 it shows that the Hero class does advance in both base attack and saves, if slowly. Which is correct?


*Leroy Van Camp III *

_"Where you come from is gone. Where you thought you were
going to weren't never there. And where you are ain't no
good unless you can get away from it."_

              Ministry, "Jesus Built My Hotrod"


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 31, 2002)

The class listed in chapter two is accurate.  It does receive a BAB and save advancement.  Originally we were going to have the class provide only hero points and nothing else (you'd get 10 HrPs each level, and would have to buy BAB advancement and hit points), but then we realized that it would be possible to make a 20th level character with 0 hit points.  We decided instead to force people to have at least some advancement, to help make Heroes more playable.

So yeah, that's another error for us to add to the list.


----------



## Malacoda (Jul 31, 2002)

Perhaps we should start up an errata thread.

Good book, BTW.  Needed more editorial work, but the heart of the system looks very good so far.


Leroy Van Camp III 

"Where you come from is gone. Where you thought you were
going to weren't never there. And where you are ain't no
good unless you can get away from it."

              Ministry, "Jesus Built My Hotrod"


----------

